# best way to start in n scale



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guy's name's zach i tried doing ho scale stuff i just couldn't get what i wanted in that in my 4x8 space what are my option's on satrting in nscale. do i buy a train set or peice one toghter if piece one what brand's of stuff loco's rolling stock ect ect. i have a digitrax zepher dcc system i want to use with my n scale thank's guy's looking forward to n scale.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Indeed,4X8 is somewhat restrictive,even in N scale but very nice trackplans have been designed for this size.Do a Google search on "model layouts" and you'll find many ideas there for sure.The loco brand I highly recommend is Kato...there the best I know of with Atlas only a notch behind.Now I've read good things about Life-Like's Proto series but never had one,so I'll let others comment them.But you can't go wrong with Kato.

It would help if more was known about your plans like do you want diesels or steamers,what are your curve radiuses going to be,do you wish to eventually add sound,etc?


----------



## bobjohnny (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I myself have a 4x8 layout with an extension and one thing you have to keep in mind is do you have room for extensions cause even when your done with the layout your gonna want more. Second is the region. What area are you going to model.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bobjohnny said:


> Well I myself have a 4x8 layout with an extension and one thing you have to keep in mind is do you have room for extensions cause even when your done with the layout your gonna want more. Second is the region. What area are you going to model.



That is why I always recommend starting with the maximum space you can dedicate for your layout. It is easier from the get go.


There is never enough room for the Trains.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd highly recommend Kato's stuff. My dad has an N scale F7 starter set and it's great. Their Uni-track is awesome and the locomotive is a real smooth runner. Everything looks good too. They aren't overly expensive either.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

railroad will be as my avatar is norfolk and southern as main right of way caol hauling the 4x8 is the max im alooted for the n scale cause mom know's it will take less room and i can't get her to let me have any more though she adi if i do ho i can have mroe room but i liek the idea of doing a different scale i want a twice around type of layout kind of liek the scenic and relaxed thank's for all yoru help and it will be modern desiel's and modern coal car's with some intermodel if i can allow for that in the budget. lol thank's again yall LFB.


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

I say stick to Kato, Athearn, and Atlas. They're the best and most easiest fer the DCC conversions and what not. They also sport modern couplers.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tyconator said:


> I say stick to Kato, Athearn, and Atlas. They're the best and most easiest fer the DCC conversions and what not. They also sport modern couplers.


Even if one is not going to convert to DCC, Kato, Atlas and Athearn are tops in engines in DC as well. The best rolling stock would have to be Kato, Micro-trains and Athearn. Kato offers the very best selection of passenger cars, as their passenger trains are unbeatable. 

No. 1 in couplers would be Micro-Trains. They're to N scale what Kadee is to HO scale. The finest track would be Kato Unitrack. Structures and scenery items rival that of HO and in some aspects they're better. Several companies offer some of the same merchandise selection in both HO and N scale. There is also a very nice selection exclusive only to N scale which continues to grow every day. Compared to HO, the cost of some of N scale's merchandise is more, some of it costs about the same as HO, and then some of it costs less. AS with HO, one just has to shop around to find the best deals.





Routerman


----------

